# Mails kommen nicht an



## lomdar (19. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

habe Server und ISPConfig nach HowTo eingerichtet (Ubuntu).

Jetzt kommen aber meine Mails nicht an. Hier ein Auszug aus dem mail.log:


```
Oct 19 14:38:24 myserver postfix/smtpd[17575]: connect from client.myprovider.de[12.234.567.8]
Oct 19 14:38:24 myserver postfix/trivial-rewrite[17578]: warning: do not list domain myserver.de in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains
Oct 19 14:38:24 myserver postfix/smtpd[17575]: 7EE721E023C: client=client.myprovider.de[12.234.567.8]
Oct 19 14:38:24 myserver postfix/cleanup[17581]: 7EE721E023C: message-id=<a46fc6959dae48e2f1b8bcf3e8d8bd6c.squirrel@msfnethome.de>
Oct 19 14:38:24 myserver postfix/qmgr[16113]: 7EE721E023C: from=<someone@somewhere.de>, size=1322, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 19 14:38:24 myserver postfix/smtpd[17575]: disconnect from client.myprovider.de[12.234.567.8]
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver postfix/smtpd[17585]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver postfix/trivial-rewrite[17578]: warning: do not list domain myserver.de in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver postfix/smtpd[17585]: 502381E023D: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver postfix/cleanup[17581]: 502381E023D: message-id=<a46fc6959dae48e2f1b8bcf3e8d8bd6c.squirrel@msfnethome.de>
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver postfix/qmgr[16113]: 502381E023D: from=<someone@somewhere.de>, size=1769, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver postfix/trivial-rewrite[17578]: warning: do not list domain myserver.de in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver postfix/smtpd[17585]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver amavis[16245]: (16245-09) Passed CLEAN, [12.234.567.8] [194.77.3.162] <someone@somewhere.de> -> <info@myserver.de>, Message-ID: <a46fc6959dae48e2f1b8bcf3e8d8bd6c.squirrel@msfnethome.de>, mail_id: 8C7bfRhklRCv, Hits: 0, size: 1322, queued_as: 502381E023D, 788 ms
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver postfix/smtp[17582]: 7EE721E023C: to=<info@myserver.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.85, delays=0.05/0.01/0/0.79, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=16245-09, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 502381E023D)
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver postfix/qmgr[16113]: 7EE721E023C: removed
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver postfix/local[17587]: 502381E023D: to=<info@myserver.de>, relay=local, delay=0.06, delays=0.02/0.03/0/0.01, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (unknown user: "info")
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver postfix/cleanup[17581]: 5E1061E023E: message-id=<20091019123825.5E1061E023E@myserver.de>
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver postfix/qmgr[16113]: 5E1061E023E: from=<>, size=3567, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver postfix/bounce[17588]: 502381E023D: sender non-delivery notification: 5E1061E023E
Oct 19 14:38:25 myserver postfix/qmgr[16113]: 502381E023D: removed
Oct 19 14:38:26 myserver postfix/smtp[17589]: 5E1061E023E: to=<someone@somewhere.de>, relay=mx0.arelay.de[81.237.13.6]:25, delay=0.79, delays=0.02/0.01/0.25/0.51, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 OK id=1MzrVJ-0000py-N8)
Oct 19 14:38:26 myserver postfix/qmgr[16113]: 5E1061E023E: removed
```
IP-Adressen etc wurde geändert!

Den Server habe ich mit myserver.de installiert. 

Danach habe ich in ISPConfig eine Maildomain myserver.de angelegt, dann eine Mailbox info@myserver.de angelegt. 

Ich kann mich auch in die Mailbox per Thunderbird oder SquirrelMail einloggen. 

Laut Logfile existiert der User info@myserver.de aber nicht und die Mails werden nicht zugestellt...

lomdar


----------



## Till (20. Okt. 2009)

Du darfst die domian die als mydestination in der postfix main.cf angelegt ist nicht als mailbox Domain verwenden. Editier die postfix main.cf und ersetze mydomain.de z.B. durch etwas wie mail.mydomain.de. Dann mustt Du einen dns A-Record für mail.mydomain.de einrichten, der auf die IP Deines Server verweist.


----------



## lomdar (20. Okt. 2009)

Okay, danke für den Hinweis. die Domain kommt ja zweimal vor, einmal bei 

myhostname = mydomain.de

und bei 

mydestination = mydomain.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain

Muss ich das bei beiden ändern?

Michael


----------



## Till (21. Okt. 2009)

Ändere am besten beide.


----------

